# Anxiety, Alone, Why am I Missing my Husband So Much?



## gfgigi (Nov 10, 2010)

There are days that I am okay, then there are ones like today, that I feel a panic attack coming over me. Been Married 12years, and ten yearss into our marriage my husband has an emotional affair with his co-worker. I swear that was a hard blow to my gut, he ended up transferring to another office, and again had another emotional affair with another co-worker. that time I told him to leave. I couldn't take the lying and the "cheating". Well I told him if he want to make it work, I can not have him working withthe other woman. So he left, and is now working in NJ, and stays at his mom's house. And will drive back and forth, but he claims that he is too tired of the commute. It takes about an hour and 30 minutes tops. He has taken all the 401 k money and spent it with out me knowing until we had to do taxes, adn didn't leave any for myself or the kids. He has racked up the credit cards, buying clothes, buying things on ebay, and having them shipped to his mom's house things that are meaningless. He drives a mercedes, that his mother is paying for. I guess I am venting, and feeling so lonely. I pray for divine intervention, that maybe he will snap out of it. He thinks we can handle this with out going to counseling. I am just so depressed, my throat feels so tight. I pray everyday. Sorry to sound so lame, but my self esteem is so low right now. I do everything for the kids, and trying to stay afloat witht the bills. So stressed!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, but I think it's lawyer time. 

He's a serial cheater, probably doing it right now, spending without regards to your (his) family's welfare. You need to protect the kids and yourself now.


----------



## gfgigi (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I know, my Heart is hurting, thinking about all the dreams that I had for my family. I actually have an appointment on Thursday for a lawyer to see what my options are. I feel so scared!


----------

